# New Betta Fish Not Eating



## klarka331 (Aug 24, 2009)

I bought my new pet, 3.14, a male betta from petco 2 days ago. The first night I tried to feed him flakes but he completely ignored them. I bought him pellets today. I put 2 of them in his tank and he ignored them until 1 started sinking. Then he caught the pellet and ate it. Afterwards for several minuteshe was doing a "choking" motion. When the stopped and theother pellet started to sink he caught it and held it in his mouth for about 30 seconds then he spit it out. He caught it again and spit it out right away and let it sink to the bottom of the tank. 

Several hours later I tried to give him another pellet and he did the same thing. Waited until it sank then caught it and spit it out right away and let it sink. I am really concerned about him :-(. Does anyone have any advice on how I can feed him?? 

Thanks​


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Sometimes it just takes new bettas a couple of days to adjust to their new homes. Bettas can go a couple of weeks without eating, so I wouldn't worry about it right away. Just be sure to keep trying every day.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Hello and welcome to FishForum. This is normal. Most bettas won't eat the first few days while they are adjusting to their new home. He'll be ok. Just give him time.


----------



## klarka331 (Aug 24, 2009)

Okay thanks for the advice. I've never had a fish before so I assume I'm doing everything wrong. It's normal for him to be spitting it out too? Which do you think is better to feed him the flakes or pellets? 

When do you usually feed your bettas? I was planning on doing it right before I sleep (which is when it seems like he sleeps) but would that be bad for his digestive system, to eat then sleep?


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

It seems to be normal, I suppose. Most of my bettas (except Sherbet) started off by nibbling on the pellet, then spitting it out. And the pellets vs. flakes seems to be entirely up to the fish. Two of my bettas love pellets, and the other two won't eat anything except flakes. And I usually feed my bettas once before I go to school (about 7 AM), then again at around 7 at night, when I turn their tank lights off.


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

I feed around 10 am and pm, feeding him then won't hurt him. the others covered it, he will be shy for the first few days, then will adjust and eat fine. its normal. As for the 'chocking motion', my fish does this too sometimes. does it look like he's jerking his mouth and front of his head upwards several times? thats just him chewing and swallowing. it will happen sometimes, and some fish do it more dramatic than others.


----------



## klarka331 (Aug 24, 2009)

Thank you all so much! He gave me a heart attack when he was chewing. I was sure he was dying. He is a very dramatic fish. He is always darting around. You guys are great thank you!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They do chew their food although some may swallow it whole in their eagerness for food. lol I like pellets better because flakes are messy and mine let most of them sink to the bottom.


----------



## sampster5000 (Jul 23, 2009)

I had the same problem with mine when I got him. He still wont eat the pellets. He eats the flakes like candy. But he tries to hide at the same time. I dont see him eating very often.


----------



## Jynx (Jul 25, 2009)

I think they may do the spitting out thing when pellets are just a little too big. I had one a few years ago that would make a big mess eating from all the spitting out and chewing with his mouth open.
Also- if the room is very quiet you can hear them crunching their food.


----------

